# Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?



## Pike95 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Kollegen!
Will mal wieder einen Wobblerkauf machen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob ich den Illex Squirrel 67 ,76 oder den Lucky Craft Pointer 65,78 oder doch den Rapala X-Rap 8cm nehme. Bei den Größen bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher soll ich die kleineren oder doch die größeren Größen nehmen? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

hallo das kommt ganz darauf an auf was, wo und wie du angeln willst so ohne mehr hinweise ist es schwierig etwas zu machen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

finde den squirell zimelich geil! würde ihn deshalb nehmen .. den lucky craft finde ich auch gut aber persönlich habe ich mit dem Squirell immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Pike95 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

hallo ich angel an einem Baggersee der ca 4m tief ist ,will auf Barsch angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Speziell jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit wäre der Squirell 79 DD oder SDD ganz interessant.

lg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Es muss doch dann der 79 sein oder,weil nur der auf 2-3m geht?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Jupp hab ich doch geschrieben...

79 DD oder SDD

lg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

In der wärmeren Jahreszeit war der Squirrel 76 SP bei mir ausgezeichnet, sowohl auf Barsche, als auch auf Hecht. Der 76er war sogar fängiger als der 61er. Mein See ist auch in etwa so tief wie Dein Gewässer.
Habe aber jetzt einige Pointer (65 und 78) gekauft, da ich die in den Staaten günstiger bekomme als hier die Squirrels. Werde sie diese Saison ausgiebig testen, fangen sie schlechter als die Squirrels, werden sie wieder verkauft.
Ebenfalls meine Testkandidaten: Megabass Trick Darter und Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Nehme sie, wenn du sie nicht willst. Alle genannten

Bin mittlerweile zum richtigen Yo-Zuri Fan geworden

lg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nehme sie, wenn du sie nicht willst. Alle genannten
> 
> Bin mittlerweile zum richtigen Yo-Zuri Fan geworden
> 
> lg Flo



Sind die Crystal Minnows gut? Habe die in 9cm, sehen ja unglaublich geil aus.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Pike95 schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen!
> Will mal wieder einen Wobblerkauf machen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob ich den Illex Squirrel 67 ,76 oder den Lucky Craft Pointer 65,78 oder doch den Rapala X-Rap 8cm nehme. Bei den Größen bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher soll ich die kleineren oder doch die größeren Größen nehmen? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


 
Also wenn du zwischen diesen Wobblern aussuchst würde ich zum Squirrel raten. Der X Rap gefällt mir vom Lauf her persönlich gar nicht und beim pointer hatte ich zum Teil Probleme mit Stahlvorfachanfälligkeit. Meine Empfehlung der illex Arnaud in verschiedenen Ausführungen.


----------



## Rhöde (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Pike95 schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen!
> Will mal wieder einen Wobblerkauf machen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob ich den Illex Squirrel 67 ,76 oder den Lucky Craft Pointer 65,78 oder doch den Rapala X-Rap 8cm nehme. Bei den Größen bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher soll ich die kleineren oder doch die größeren Größen nehmen? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


 
alter schwede,
du willst es ja wissen. zumal du mit dieser frage ja auch schon bei barsch-alarm vertreten bist.
ich bin der meinung man kann das nicht unbedingt fest machen.
man sollte sich wie bei anderen ködern auch mehrere otionen in farbe, grösse, hersteller und bei wobblern natürlich auch lauftiefe offenhalten. manchmal wechseln die barsche ja sogar ihr beissverhalten von einer tageszeit auf die andere.
also von jedem etwas nach und nach ausprobieren, auch wenn der illex teilweise als renner erscheint und du beim kauf eines solchen teils mit sicherheit nichts falsch machen kannst.


----------



## Pike95 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

noch eine kleine Frage wo kauft ihr euch die Wobbler im Ausland oder in Deutschland , bitte genaue Ladenangaben machen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Finde sie echt nicht schlecht. Habe den Crystal noch nicht gefischt. Liegt hier aber irgendwo rum. Chrizzi ist echt angetan von dem Teil. Finde die Hardcore-Reihe nicht schlecht sowie die Beans in PINK

Der Sashimi ist auch schon auf meiner Must-Have-Liste....

Die Popper etc. werden auch oft im Mittelmeer auf Wolfsbarsch, Bluefish und Gabelmackrelen gefischt....

Bin echt angetan von Yo-Zuri

lg Flo


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

also für die gegebenheiten wärst du wirklich mit nem illex pointer am besten beraten würd ich mal sagen...

also ich persönlich finde den tiny fry von illex auch noch sehr gut, nur das der nich so tief läuft und nicht weit fliegt weil er ziemlich leicht ist...
an einem nebenarm der ems konnte ich mit dem letztes jahr im sommer wirklich nen massenfang machen sage und schreibe 38 barsche in zwei stunden...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



zanderfan1987 schrieb:


> ...und beim pointer hatte ich zum Teil Probleme mit Stahlvorfachanfälligkeit.



Die Stahlvorfachanfälligkeit hast Du beim Squirrel auch, auch der sinkt, wenn das Stahlvorfach zu schwer wird. Oder was genau soll diese Anfälligkeit sein?
In den USA wird der Pointer in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, bin gespannt, wie er sich schlägt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> also für die gegebenheiten wärst du wirklich mit nem *illex pointer* am besten beraten würd ich mal sagen...



Wo gibt es den?

lg Flo


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*


da sieht man mal wieder was passiert wenn man nebenbei fernsehen guckt...
ich meinte illex squirrel...


----------



## Mendener (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder was passiert wenn man nebenbei fernsehen guckt...
> ich meinte illex squirrel...





Konzentration |znaika: Bitte :q


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Hallo,ich fische die 3 genannten Wobbler.Ob der Lauf von so einem Teil dem Angler gefällt oder nicht,interessiert die Fische nicht.Mit den meisten Wobblern werden mehr Angler im Angelladen, als Fische im Wasser gefangen.Im Stillwasser ist die Fängigkeit der 3 Genannten ausgeglichen,mit leichten Vorteilen beim Illex und Lucky Craft.Im Rhein allerdings ist der X-Rap nicht zu schlagen.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Der Squirell ist schon ein guter Barschköder. (besonders in Firetiger) Wobei ich damit fast genauso viele Hechte wie Barsche gefangen habe, also ist ein Stahlvorfach zwingend notwenig. Den Pointer hab ich leider noch nicht probiert. Den X-Rap hab ich schon gefischt, hat sich aber bei mir nicht als sonderlich fängiger Köder erwiesen.


----------



## Gorcky (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Veit schrieb:


> Der Squirell ist schon ein guter Barschköder. (besonders in Firetiger) Wobei ich damit fast genauso viele Hechte wie Barsche gefangen habe, also ist ein Stahlvorfach zwingend notwenig. Den Pointer hab ich leider noch nicht probiert. Den X-Rap hab ich schon gefischt, hat sich aber bei mir nicht als sonderlich fängiger Köder erwiesen.


 
Geht mir mit dem X-Rap genauso!#6

Lucky Craft´s muss ich noch baden um mir nen Bild von denen machen zu können!! :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Finde sie echt nicht schlecht. Habe den Crystal noch nicht gefischt. Liegt hier aber irgendwo rum. Chrizzi ist echt angetan von dem Teil.



Echt?

Ich hab so 'n Ding. Reichlich unspektakulär, wackelt so 'n bißchen von Seite zu Seite, kommt hoch, liess sich nicht kontrolliert twitchen... manche Rapalas haben mehr Eigenaktion.

Also bei mir liegt der nur noch in der Kiste. M.E ein optischer Blender oder man muß mir mal zeigen, wie man das Ding angelt.


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Ich hab so 'n Ding. Reichlich unspektakulär, wackelt so 'n bißchen von Seite zu Seite, kommt hoch, liess sich nicht kontrolliert twitchen... manche Rapalas haben mehr Eigenaktion.
> 
> Also bei mir liegt der nur noch in der Kiste. M.E ein optischer Blender oder man muß mir mal zeigen, wie man das Ding angelt.



Da ich nur 2 Suspender besitze, gehe ich davon aus, dass die beim Stoppen nicht aufsteigen...#h
Will sie einfach mal testen, fangen sie gut, sind sie eine preislich interessante Alternative zu den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Eastsider (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

hab vor 2 Tagen meine *Yo-Zuri Sashimi Jerks* bekommen und muss sagen wenn Die nur halb so gut Laufen wie sie aussehen dann......... 
Heute habe ich mich mal ran getraut und *12 Lucky Craft`s* in den Staaten bestellt, unschlagbarer Preis, mal sehen was das wird....


----------



## Pike95 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Hallo Eastsider wo und für wieviel € hast du sie bestellt,kannst mir vielleicht noch erzählen wie lange das gedauert hat bis sie da waren und ob du alle erhalten hast die du auch wolltest (keine falschen Größen oder so)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Eastsider schrieb:


> unschlagbarer Preis



Verrätsts Du uns den Preis? |kopfkrat


----------



## drogba (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

find weder den noch den anderen jetzt besonders gut.find den tiny da schon wesentlich besser aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.wenn du dir beide nicht kaufst kannst du auch nich sagen der is besser oder auch nicht.kauf sie dir und dann sagste uns welcher dir besser gefallen hat...


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habe aber jetzt einige Pointer (65 und 78) gekauft, da ich die in den Staaten günstiger bekomme als hier die Squirrels. Werde sie diese Saison ausgiebig testen, fangen sie schlechter als die Squirrels, werden sie wieder verkauft.



und wie haben sich die Pointer im Vergleich zu den Squirrels geschlagen?
Ich finde die Farbauswahl bei den Pointern irgendwie besser.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

Hier hat doch jemand gefragt ob wir unsere Köder im Inland oder im Ausland kaufen. Ich wurde hier im Board auf eine Seite gestoßen die heisst: I love Hartbait.de . Das ist ein Ebayshop und ihr landet direkt in den Staaten. Wenn man bedenkt das bei uns ein Lucky Pointer mal eben locker bis zu 30 Euro kommt, dann ist das eine echte Alternative. Als ich beim letzten mal was dort Orderte, habe ich drei Köder genommen . Da wurde mir auch gleich mal der Versand erlassen. Wer mit Paypal zahlt, der hat auch keine Scherereien. Nur mit dem Versand kann es bis zu vier Wochen dauern. Scheinbar verwenden die Amis im Überseeversand noch Postreiter.


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*

ja, "I Love Hardbaits" kenne ich |supergri Da bestelle ich dann auch, die Vorzüge haste ja schon dargestellt... wenn man Pech hat kommen noch 19% MwSt. drauf, allerdings entfallen die Zollgebühren bei Warenwert unter 150 Euro. 

Finde es schon erstaunlich, dass man hier schnell mal 22 Euro + Versand für einen kleinen Pointer auf den Tisch legen muss... #d http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/1...149-49da-98f0-ef67fa2bbd89/productdetail.aspx

Zwecks der Ausgangsfrage besser oder schlechter gehen die Meinungen auch in anderen Foren auseinander. In Summe liegt der Pointer wohl etwas vorne wegen besseren Flugeigenschaften, Laufverhalten (ruhiger/realistischer) und der großen Farbpalette.

Werde mir wegen den 2 letzten Punkten auch ein paar Pointer bestellen. Passt dann optimal als Gegenpol zu den Chubbys die ja ganz schön Krawall machen unter Wasser.


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Illex Squirrel oder Lucky Craft Pointer?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Versand kann es bis zu vier Wochen dauern. Scheinbar verwenden die Amis im Überseeversand noch Postreiter.



Ich denke mal, daß das am (beim) Zoll liegt 
Die Dinger werden schon immer zügig versendet. 
Bei mir lag der Rekord bei einer Woche, hat aber auch schonmal 4 Wochen gedauert. 
Bis auf die Drillinge nehmen sich die Pointer und die Squirrels mMn nicht viel. Bei meinen Squirrels wurden jetzt alle Drillinge gegen Owner ausgetauscht. Die Originalen sind wahrscheinlich aus Trompetenblech geschmiedet #c


----------

